# Has humanity been taken by surprise?



## resu eman (Mar 9, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> Exactly, and that makes road traffic more acceptable. It is also easier to widen or construct a new freeway, since there are fewer environmental issues to deal with.


===============
So you think sitting in multi hour ques 2 times per day is or will be a blessing all of us should enjoy? What if we could use that time on jobs or with our familiy? How much, in dollar and cents, do socities loose every years in ques? May be since it will become more environmen friendly, we should take along grills and campuing chair so we can sitt there and have some fun?
BTW: is it cheap to widen all roads????? Not to mention IS IT AT ALL POSIBLE, some times to remove huge buildings to do that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Multi hour queues, two times a day.

How many people actually do that? Come man, you're exagerrating. That kind of delays only happen with incidents, exactly the same when your train doesn't show up because someone decided to kill him/herself in front of a train.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

^^ A bit hard too, since soaring price of oil will mean soaring price of construction materials.

Just as when the government has less revenue due to higher unemployment. They won't afford to build big, big, more, more, wider, wider roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ With the fuel taxes in the US, no. But the fuel taxes in Europe are much higher, hence there is enough money to widen the bottlenecks where necessary. The Dutch driver brings 8 - 9 times more money in than is spended on road transportation per year.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

What's surprising about a non-renewable resource starting to run out?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

How long have we known that the Earth has a finite supply of oil? I wouldn't think that it has been common knowledge for any more than 50 years or so...and it has taken half that amount of time for most people to accept it as factual information - some Presidents still don't take it seriously.  Anyone have more information on this?


----------



## resu eman (Mar 9, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ Multi hour queues, two times a day.
> 
> How many people actually do that? Come man, you're exagerrating. That kind of delays only happen with incidents, exactly the same when your train doesn't show up because someone decided to kill him/herself in front of a train.


========00
Surely you must have seen this link? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401948
when this the situation, with extremly polltioning vechiles, what do you think will happen when the vehiles get the opposite? Do you not think that all those environmetall freiendly freaks and hippies will also buy cars??? thereby worsening the jam situation????


----------

